# The Sims Medieval: Pirates and Nobles expansion due August



## SFF Chronicles News (Oct 20, 2013)

*11th July 2011 06:35 PM*

Darren Allan







 The first expansion pack for The Sims Medieval has been announced. And as you’ve probably guessed, it brings two more character classes to the banquet table: the posh noble and salty pirate.

 As well as two new personae to experiment with, of course there are new quests, one new kingdom ambition, and a whole hosts of additional objects to decorate your castle, churches and hovels with.

 New quests include protecting your kingdom from an evil sorcerer (not another one), and finding the fountain of youth (wasn’t that in the original Sims game)?

 Objects fresh from the designer’s minds include the interrogation chair – a step up from the stocks – and pet falcons and parrots (well, you couldn’t have pirates without parrots now, could you). Presumably wooden legs and eye patches will be stocked up on, too.

 We’ve also got a vague hope giant turnips will be introduced, but that probably isn’t going to happen.

 There’s also a new pursuit to get your teeth into, treasure hunting (everybody say “arrrrr!”). This involves maps, shovels and most likely a lot of wandering about looking very lost, but there are highly desirable rewards buried under the “x” which marks the spot. If you ever find it.

 EA seems to have listened to the many players and critics who felt the original game was too narrow and linear with its new quest-focused style. The sandbox element of the expansion has been opened up more for those who prefer a more freeform experience like the original Sims.

 That’s the claim, anyway, although our hunch is that the game engine probably hasn’t been changed enough to truly please Sims fans who disliked the strait-jacketed feel of Sims Medieval.

 We may be wrong – it has happened in the past. But Scott Evans, General Manager of The Sims Studio, only makes a vague claim along these lines: “For those who prefer the sandbox world of The Sims, they will find more time to explore life in the Middle Ages.”

 We’ll see when The Sims Medieval: Pirates and Nobles expansion hits the shelves next month. Just don’t forget the turnips, EA…


----------

